# external usb1.1 divice driver



## sebevogel

I just bought a external device for a hdd, or cd-rom. whithout driver. All the information on the device is the chip uss725C, and something like 110 rev.g (110 GEN). can anybody help me get a driver for windows 2000?

thanks sebe


----------



## charly

http://www.macpower.com.tw/resources/driver

USS725C -- USB 1.1 PCB Part Number Operating System Version Date File Note

    * 110 Rev. G(110-GEN)

Win95 (Win98/SE, WinME, Win2000, WinXP) v5.04 5.10.2001 Download 322KB  3


----------

